# Other Pigment Brands...



## pumpkincat210 (Sep 1, 2006)

I was wondering what other pigment brands are out there. 
I only know of sweetscents.
Any and all suggestions please!


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 1, 2006)

loreal h.i.p has pigments too tho i've never tried them..


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 1, 2006)

Milani has some loose eyeshadow as well


----------



## jessiekins1 (Sep 1, 2006)

stila, mufe, annabelle, l'oreal, pure luxe, aromaleigh....


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Sep 1, 2006)

thanks.. runs of to look at them now..


----------



## eowyn797 (Sep 1, 2006)

you might also want to check out Belle Pierre...you have to e-mail them for locations near you, but persoanlly, i think they are AWESOME. the pigmentation is insane. everything they have is loose mineral powders and it's all very nice. i have their...i think it's called "Fabulous" 9-stack and i use it every day. the red they have is exactly like Accent Red on me.


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Sep 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_loreal h.i.p has pigments too tho i've never tried them.._

 
yea are these new .. i just noticed them yesterday when i was reading a magazine. lOl ..


----------



## Caderas (Sep 2, 2006)

and of course everyone knew bombshell bath, but they recently changed their name to fyrinnae.  but here's the link to them!

http://www.fyrinnae.com/


----------



## hannahjohnson (Sep 2, 2006)

I have a couple of the L'Oreal HIP pigments... they're not too good... color payoff is crappy, and you have to kinda "crush" the flake-like pigments on your lid, which is difficult without getting flakes/crushed powder in your eye... kinda sucky, if you ask me. I have the light green and fuchsia color. PLUS they're like 10 bucks! wtf they're like 1/3 the size of a M.A.C pigment, and they aren't even filled up! agh! 

x/o hannah.

questions, comments about this?


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Sep 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hannahjohnson* 
_I have a couple of the L'Oreal HIP pigments... they're not too good... color payoff is crappy, and you have to kinda "crush" the flake-like pigments on your lid, which is difficult without getting flakes/crushed powder in your eye... kinda sucky, if you ask me. I have the light green and fuchsia color. PLUS they're like 10 bucks! wtf they're like 1/3 the size of a M.A.C pigment, and they aren't even filled up! agh! 

x/o hannah.

questions, comments about this?_

 
I rather liked them.  They seemed to go on buttery and stay as long as other pigments when I use a base.  I have the green, purple and pink one.  I just wish they'd have more odd colors, but they do have a green brown color that looks interesting.
As for the price, i agree you should get more, but the brush is okay so i can justify it.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Sep 8, 2006)

truecolors.com

They have pure mica colorants,.. they have literally no talc so they are kinda dusty,.. but they look so good! And last a lifetime unless you only use 1 color all the time. Foil them and you will be knocked down amazed.


----------



## sweetsugar (Sep 10, 2006)

I love the Barry M Dazzle Dusts!! But I think these are only available in the UK.


----------



## bellaetoile (Sep 10, 2006)

the l'oreal h.i.p. pigments are entirely unimpressive. per gram, they actually end up costing quite a bit MORE than MAC pigments, and the color payoff, and blendability are far inferior to MAC, as well. the only thing i can say is that the colors are somewhat comparable, you can tell which ones l'oreal planned to market as alternative counterpart to actual MAC shades.

the only other loose pigment products i've liked have been the stila all-over shimmers, which come in a range of 15 shades or so. they're smaller containers, and they cost around $16 if i remember correctly. they have a bright blue, and a bright green, which are particularly of note.


----------



## Selenite (Sep 19, 2006)

Amphigory.com has loose pigments.


----------



## DaizyDeath (Sep 19, 2006)

Ben Nye Lumier Loose Powder
I love that stuff
8.00 for a little bit more then you get with a mac pig and they have awesome colors.


----------



## MACtastic (Sep 20, 2006)

3 words: MUFE Star Powders. 

These babies are incredible. I actually like them better than MAC pigments (sorry ladies!)


----------



## Selene (Sep 23, 2006)

*Products similar to MAC Pigments?*

What other loose powder products similar to MAC pigments have you tried?  Which ones have you liked, and which have you not liked, and why?  Please specify which colors you have tried.  There are so many brands out there, and I don't know which are the best.

What would you say are the best:

-natural shades
-mattes
-metallics
-bright colors
-iridescent colors


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Sep 23, 2006)

|I tried loreal hip pigments and  I have the rebel (314)- a acid green. And the texture is horrible(too chunky). The coloris nice but not as vibrant as it looks!


----------



## Deirdre (Sep 23, 2006)

I've only tried four brands with products similar to MAC pigments.

Cecil B. - which I think is largely unavailable.  They used to have a store on Robson St. in Vancouver, and the pigments were super strong in colour, and you only needed a bit.  I still have them, over 20 years later!  And I wore them tons, when I was in my teens.

Tony and Tina Universal Colour Dust - You can still find these on Ebay, but it's getting more rare, daily.  The company went out of business in 2005.  I love these powders, and find them sheer, in one application, but can be built up.  They have an amazing iridescent quality, like a butterfly's wing, or a peacock's feather  -  I have about half a dozen colours, and love them all.

L'Oreal made some powder eyeshadows a few years ago (no, these aren't the HIP shadows) - they were okay, for the price, but I didn't like them as much as the other two.

Lise Watier (an exclusively Canadian company, as far as I know) makes something called couleur folies, very similar to the T&T colour dusts.  I quite like them, although, they cost quite a bit, in fact, MAC pigments are a better deal, but the folies have a really smooth finish, almost silky - something I didn't find in the only two MAC pigments I've bought.  I have three folies, and will replace them when they run out.  The Folie d'Eau is similar to pics I've seen of parrot e/s, too.  I think it's lovely.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 23, 2006)

http://www.modcosmetics.com/pigments.htm
I haven't tried this, but I heard these are good.


----------



## aerials (Sep 23, 2006)

If you're from Canada, there is a really great drugstore brand called Annabelle that makes loose eyeshadow pigments. They are amazing and only about $6CAD. Annabelle's stuff is VERY comparable to MAC!


----------



## DaizyDeath (Sep 24, 2006)

I think Ben Nye Lumier is by far the best pigment along with MAC although it can be hard to find if you dont have a stage store near you.

They come in a ton of textures and shades bright and more muted.


----------



## XoXo (Sep 26, 2006)

Splash makes loose powder e/s, and theyre gorgeous. Theres one called sea turtle, that is nearly identical to Golden olive pigment, and one called oyster pink that is IDENTICAL to goldenaire pigment. All of them are so pretty and have the same finish as most mac pigments. and theyre cheap


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Sep 26, 2006)

This thread may help you out..
http://www.specktra.net/showthread.p...pigment+brands


----------



## miss_emc (Oct 4, 2006)

I've tried the Stila loose shimmer pots in a few colours and they are nice colours and very shimmery but they are quite sheer. If you want true eye-popping colour you really have to apply quite a few times, but they look really pretty on!


----------



## flowerhead (Oct 4, 2006)

http://www.barrym.co.uk/index.cfm?fu..._pro  duct=465


----------



## kimmy (Oct 10, 2006)

http://www.fyrinnae.com makes some really pretty loose powder pigments. i, personally haven't tried them yet, but check out smiles4c's FOTDs, she uses this stuff quite often and it looks amazing!


----------



## le{danielle} (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Products similar to MAC Pigments?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_http://www.modcosmetics.com/pigments.htm
I haven't tried this, but I heard these are good._

 
Just as a caution,
I tried the eyeshadows from there,
And they faded on my skin within two hours,
this was with a base as well.

Not sure about the pigments though.
But just incase


----------



## kalice (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Products similar to MAC Pigments?*

Annabelle's (Canadian company) makes some gorgeous loose powders and pencil crayons. The loose powder colour payoff is similiar to MAC pigments but they're more finely milled and texture is gravitating more towards bare essential pigments than MAC ones. Nonetheless, its very pretty. However, after getting MAC pigments, I'm looking for ways to get rid of my Annabelle loose eyeshadows


----------



## Cruella (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Products similar to MAC Pigments?*

I've tried Twisted Fayte and Pure Luxe loose eyeshadows and both are great.


----------



## martygreene (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Products similar to MAC Pigments?*

MUFE's star powders and diamond powders are great. Obessive Compulsive Cosmetics also makes wonderful Loose Color Concentrates.

If you are looking for REAL pigments (not the type of thing that MAC mislabels as pigment), MUFE's pure pigments and OCC's pure cosmetic pigments are great.


----------



## becca (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Products similar to MAC Pigments?*

The Barry M. Dazzle Dusta are great. Great colour-range.

http://www.barrym.co.uk/index.cfm?fu...&i_category=85

but I don't know if they ship in the US.  -> I had a look right now: they ship internationally.


----------



## macslut (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Products similar to MAC Pigments?*

One I would say to NOT try are Cargo's eyeshimmer powders.  I got a bunch of mini ones in a set for Christmas and they were horrible.  Went all over the place...hard to control.  There were some bizarre colors like a medium burnt type orange.  Horrible.  I gave them to a 6 year old.


----------



## becca (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Products similar to MAC Pigments?*

today i bought three of the gosh piggies (6 euro each) and they are very similar to mac pigments.

http://www.goshcosmetics.com/

becca


----------



## Juneplum (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: Products similar to MAC Pigments?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 

 
_MUFE's star powders and diamond powders are great._

 
i was just going to say that! i LOVE MUFE's loose pigments


----------



## LMcConnell18 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Products similar to MAC Pigments?*

i know they arent pigments, but the girl at ulta showed me how to layer them to increase the brightness of the color. i like studio gears shimmer loose eyeshadows! very complimenting! they come in GORGEOUS colors too!


----------



## madkitty (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Products similar to MAC Pigments?*

BarryM do a range in the UK and they are amazing!!!


----------



## Showgirl (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Products similar to MAC Pigments?*

All the UK gals (and guys) spreadin' the word here about Barry M dazzledusts are bang on - they ARE cute little pots of highly pigmented loveliness... the only problem I personally have with them is that some of the warm colours (reds, pinks, lilacs) seem to shift tone on my skin and muddy up, which is disappointing. My boyfriend wears those exact colours all the time  (I passed the pots on to him when they were no good for me), and they go on nice and bright and colour true for HIM, even without base or anything, so I think the problem I'm having is some freak of my own body chemistry rather than a problem with the product.... I do use the Barry M black all the time though and consider it one of the better sparkly black eyeshadows available on the market, nice and dark and pigmented, for a very reasonable price.

I've also tried Pure Luxe and Fyrinnae mineral powder e/s (probably tried about 20 shadows of each brand in total - hooray for cheap samples and reasonably priced international shipping!!!), and both ranges have some GREAT shadows but some so-so/ not so impressive ones. I'd recommend the sample service of both companies, particularly Pure Luxe, whose samples are HUGE and very, very good value for a measly dollar, and who also ship FAST.

Off the top of my head, I'd strongly recommend the following:-

Barry M: black, also there's a nice blue-gold one I sometimes use (sky blue with yellow gold pearl)

Fyrinnae: 
digital faerie (turquoise with green glitter) 
necromantic (smoky black with teal and blue sparkles)
oberon (pewter with purple pearl)
iris (lilac with green pearl) 
mermen (dark green with blue sparkles)
pixie lust (pale green with blue sparkled)

Pure Luxe:
Turquoise Aura (translucent pearly white with turquoise sheen)
Opal Aura (translucent pearly white with lavendar sheen)
Fresh! (shimmery mango)
Supernova (glittery bright peachy-pink)
Galaxy (glittery "dirty" green-blue)
Tart! (bright yellowish sparkly green)
Ouch! (sheeny candy-apple red)

Hope this helps x


----------



## Caderas (Feb 7, 2007)

although theres not any safety recommendations on them, i've heard Jacquard pigments are awesome.  they can be found at Michael's craft store too.


----------



## xbeatofangelx (Feb 7, 2007)

Benefit has some too, my favorite is mint julep. They're a little pricy too, around $14 for a pretty small bottle.


----------



## LatinaRose (Feb 7, 2007)

LaFemme and Emani are some cheap ones ($5-9) that can be found at beauty supplies.  They blend pretty well and I've been happy with them.


----------



## martygreene (Feb 8, 2007)

Personally, I prefer getting true cosmetic pigments (not a mix of pigment, filler, binder, etc. that a company simply _calls_ a pigment, like MAC's) and mixing what I need myself. Much better color, adhesion, etc. and I KNOW their safety information because I made them myself from cosmetic grade, approved true pigments.


----------



## SerenityRaine (Feb 8, 2007)

Long b4 I discovered MAC I was obsessed with True Colors. Kinda ironic I steered clear of MAC cuz I thought that they were more expensive when in actuality MAC is cheaper. $12 of a sample sized pot so maybe 1/4 to 1/2 tsp of product compared to what MAC Pigment @ $19 & 4x's as much....

www.truecolors.com


----------



## gravity (Feb 8, 2007)

I got some Twisted Fayte pigments recently and I absolutely love them.  The texture is uniformly fine, no chunky bits like some of the MAC ones... They are so soft that touching your fingertip to them in the top leaves a fingerprint.  Great colour payoff too, and not too expensive


----------



## miss-lilly (Feb 24, 2007)

MUF's Star Powders are the only thing I can compare to MAC's pigments!! 
Beautiful colours, great colour payoff and they also last all day!


----------



## magi (Feb 24, 2007)

Hi,

I have tried several mineral pigments, PL, FYRINNAE etc. - from COASTAL SCENTS I have some pure micas. The colors are wonderful and also the sparcles, but the teexture of MAC cosmetics is definitaly unique.


----------



## sigwing (Mar 24, 2007)

www.pureluxecosmetics.com

I've gone nuts on this website lately, ordering samples, then I go back and get the full-size and more samples.

In the "ultimate liners," I think the section is called, I'm hooked on the Rockstar and Wild Thing shades for lining and smudging, and using to smudge in the crease.  I've gotten a few of those, and then in the regular eye shadow pages, 1 & 2, I've gotten numerous of those that I really like.  There's all sorts of mattes, satins, frosts, duochrome types, you've just got to look for yourself.  The pictures are all very true and clear to the shades.  You can use them wet or dry.

She also ships right away so you get it fast.  I've had great luck with all my orders anyway.


----------



## geeko (Mar 24, 2007)

I'm another girl that loves MUFE star powders. I'm just starting to get into them and currently i've only 4 of them, but the pigmentation is amazing. (downside is that, it can be a tad tough to remove at the end of the day ...especially the neon fuschia pink that i have)


----------



## silverblackened (Mar 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *XoXo* 

 
_Splash makes loose powder e/s, and theyre gorgeous. Theres one called sea turtle, that is nearly identical to Golden olive pigment, and one called oyster pink that is IDENTICAL to goldenaire pigment. All of them are so pretty and have the same finish as most mac pigments. and theyre cheap_

 
Putting in another vote for Splash, because I just tried some of my cousin's today and it stayed on all day. I hadn't even realised she'd started using Splash instead of MAC pigments with her MAC e/s until I asked yesterday, and she's been using them for months! Oops.


----------



## Blush (Mar 25, 2007)

Also Bourjois makes them, but I don't know if this brand is available in the US


----------



## BadBadGirl (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm going to try those MUFE star powders and the Barry M ones also.


----------



## MadchenRogue (Jun 16, 2007)

I tried Jacquard Pigments out of the blue to see whats the whole hype and let me tell you in my case it was not worth it. My eyes would burn, it almost felt as if I was putting onions in my eyes. they don't blend well.

Here are some links I have gathered from pigments to minerals cosmetics. I know we don't always have the luxury to spend 20$ on an eyeliner. Here are the links guys. 

http://www.medusasmakeup.com/
http://www.fyrinnae.com/index.php
http://www.aromaleigh.com/
http://www.madminerals.org/
http://www.theatricalmakeupsupplies....ierecremes.php


----------



## clamster (Jun 16, 2007)

H.I.P pigment are okay I have tried one of them. Not as good as Mac or MUFE. True Colors are nice, and Emani has some nice ones.


----------



## cynpat2000 (Jun 16, 2007)

NYX has some great loose powders for only $3.00 and theyre well pigmented . they can be found at   www.nyxcosmetics.com


----------



## LatinaRose (Jun 16, 2007)

You can buy La Femme here:

http://www.makeupmania.com/products.cfm?cat_id=4


----------



## user79 (Jun 17, 2007)

Bourjouis makes a pigment type of product as well, I hated it though, it has no staying power.

Fyrinnae is pretty good and really cheap.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jun 17, 2007)

Nixie Cosmetics has something like that
http://nixiecosmetics.com/products/p...en  t=01700000

they're a great brand btw, check out their other stuff! hth!


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Jun 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clamster* 

 
_H.I.P pigment are okay I have tried one of them. Not as good as Mac or MUFE._

 
Yeeep, I agree to that. I tried HIP's "gold" pigment and it wasn't too bad.


----------



## MadchenRogue (Jun 18, 2007)

I like to share my finds so here are some places to purchase online, cool colors indeed you will find.

http://www.aromaleigh.com/
http://www.fyrinnae.com/index.php?os...b011df6e8e7515
http://www.medusasmakeup.com/eyedust.htm
http://www.nyxcosmetics.com/Main_Pages/Profile_LP.htm
http://www.mydivascloset.com/noname157.html ( so u can see the color of NYX colors how they really are)
http://www.manicpanic.com/products.html
http://www.madminerals.org/

Like I said I like to share my finds


----------



## Ella_ (Jun 18, 2007)

Inglot have some nice pigments.
Heres a swatch of the 3 I have, with flash. I couldnt get a decent no-flash pic because its too dark out. The colours are much more intense and slightly deeper than pictured.

Anyway, the colours L-R are no#43 #66 #58


----------



## tiramisu_kake (Jul 11, 2007)

practically everyone has pigments now dont they?
but i heard mufe isnt bad either


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 11, 2007)

mufe star powders are my fave. so amazing. i love the turquoise one 956


----------



## pigmentsrus (Jul 13, 2007)

nyx pigments all the way!! i dont like the lighter ones as i think they all look silver, but the darker colored ones are AMAZING. i love love love the blue/green colored ones.


----------



## LatinaRose (Jul 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Love Always Ivy* 

 
_mufe star powders are my fave. so amazing. i love the turquoise one 956_

 
I have this one too, can I ask what you pair it with?


----------



## hunnybun (Jul 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 

 
_Personally, I prefer getting true cosmetic pigments (not a mix of pigment, filler, binder, etc. that a company simply calls a pigment, like MAC's) and mixing what I need myself. Much better color, adhesion, etc. and I KNOW their safety information because I made them myself from cosmetic grade, approved true pigments._

 
at the risk of sounding like dummy, who sells these true pigments and where do you get them?  they sound divine.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatinaRose* 

 
_I have this one too, can I ask what you pair it with?_

 
i use MAC's black tied and UD Uzi


----------

